# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Corten Retaining Wall Cladding

## Renovator22

Hi Guys, 
I have a few ugly timber sleeper retaining walls in my backyard that are around 1.5m high. Was planning to keep the retaining walls as they are b/c they are structurally sounds and holding really well but somehow clad the front of them with panels on metal, Corten in particular. 
Does anyone have any experience or thought on why this wouldn't be a good idea?
Thinking of cladding with 3mm thick sheets after battening out and leveling existing sleeper wall.
I would like to continue the corten about 50mm above the top of the last existing sleeper to retaining wall so that some soil can be backfilled against the 3mm thickness of the corten providing the feeling that the retaining wall itself is only 3mm thick and fully concealing the ugly sleepers.
Here is the look i am going for.   
And here is a snap shot of the existing retaining walls. dont stress the complete landscape of my yard will be changed to a more modern feel... including those ugly rocks. Inside of my house is complete just need to tackle mount everest in the back yard!    
Any opinions/suggestions/advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## Gaza

maybe fold the top edge over say 50mm so you dont have a sharp edge facing up.
that stuff is expesive and bloody heavy.
you going to drill and countersink fixings?

----------


## Renovator22

Not sure if i like the idea
of folding the top edge over say 50mm as this will give it a noticeable
thickness. I know this will strengthen the edge if its kicked or hit with a
mower but im assuming it would have to be hit pretty hard with something to put
a kink in 3mm thick sheet steel? 
I like the idea of this thin piece of sheet metal looking like it is retaining
a large amount of soil. something that leads people to think "wow that
must be some serious steel to be holding that back". 
Haven't really thought of the fixings just yet. the sheets only come in 3mm
thick 1220 x 2440 or 3000mm. so unless I want to spend some serious time
welding the sheet together and grinding back for seamless look I think I might
go expressed 5mm joins. The longest length is 8m run so imagine lifting that up
and screwing it onto retaining wall as one piece. I am going to try and reduce
the height of the retaining wall to 1320mm high. this means i can have 100mm at
bottom which will act as a shadow line against the bluestone or black basalt
paving i am putting down. I will also leave 100mm from face of corten cladding
to start of paving around edge and fill it with some dark pebbles/rocks so that
I don't get any bleeding of rust onto paving. I could seal it with suitable
steel lacquer but I like the rough natural look and feel of the corten without
a plasticy finish over the top. 
Batten supports that will be fixed to timber retaining wall can be painted
black behind to give the impression of corten panels floating. as for the
fixings themselves. not sure if 3mm thickness of sheet will be enough to allow
countersinking? if its possible how would you suggest? I wouldn't mind if they
are exposed fixings but countersunk would be nicer. what type of screws and
heads would you be using?

----------


## Renovator22

Done some shopping round for pricing aswell. 
It is not as pricey as i thought. 
1.6mm or 3mm thick 1220 x 2440 sheet = $165/sheet inclusive
3mm thick 1220 x 3000mm sheet = $218/sheet inclusive  
or if you want to go crazy thick 
6mm thick 1220 x 2440 = $650/sheet inclusive 
So on a rough estimate i have worked out it will cost me under $1.5k to clad the retaining walls in that picture that is if i reduce the height to 1320mm max so that i can fix sheets landscape instead of vertical.

----------


## Trav

I really like the look of corten retaining walls. I've been contemplating using corten sheets for garden edging - I'm on a flat block so no need to actually hold back soil, just to stop soil and leaves escaping garden beds onto the path/driveway. My issue will be getting the sheets cut lengthways to 300-400mm  
Let me know how you get on.  
Trav

----------

